

Ask HN: List of all YC startups? - cb33

Does anyone know where I might find a list of all 172 YC companies?
======
faramarz
Crunchbase seems like a good start, but I'm not sure how up-to-date the list
is <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/y-combinator>

------
erikstarck
This was discussed a few months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=958899>

